# New lumber rack



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So a few years ago I built my own lumber rack with plywood brackets and 2x4's. It worked fine, but wasn't easily adjustable and had too much wasted space. So I started looking at lumber racks a few weeks ago, but wasn't all that impressed for the price and was about to build another, but instead decided to try some uprights and shelf brackets. Surprisingly it worked out much better than I thought it would, and is easily reconfigurable...


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

looks efficient, whats the capacity on the arms I wonder?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

337.5 per shelf. (112.5 per arm) is the rated load. One of my real intents here was to be able to have more stacks of smaller size so I can sort the lumber better....so I think before I got over that limit I'd probably add another shelf anyhow.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice. I had a similar idea in mind when I built this one a few months ago. I used 2x4s and lengths of black pipe.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the same thing in my shop. Those brackets are surprisingly strong.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I had the same type brackets in my old wood rack. It held a lot of weight. Problem was, trying to get a bottom board out. 
In my new shop I made a quick rack to store wood on edge. Just some 2x4's with dados, and 12" shelves of 7/16 osb. Clamped to the rafters.
Any board just slides out. I can load it from the rear barn door.
I just ran a screw into each of the 2x4's at each dado to hold it all together. 
Built it to be temporary, but who knows!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a nice rack.......


----------

